# Single yellow line, no parking between 8.00-19.00, can I park in it outside these t?



## NicolaM (5 May 2009)

Following on from a recent thread about losing our onstreet parking..There is a 2 car length area outside, with a single yellow line.
The sign above it says no parking between 08.00-19.00.
It does not state loading bay.

Does anyone know if legally that means we could park on this space outside these hours? (it would be a lifesaver if so  )

Thanks for opinions

Nicola


----------



## Guest128 (5 May 2009)

*Re: Single yellow line, no parking between 8.00-19.00, can I park in it outside these*

I dont see why not, it doesnt say anythign about permit parking only, it states no parking from 0800-1900, outside those hours you have free reign....


----------



## NicolaM (5 May 2009)

*Re: Single yellow line, no parking between 8.00-19.00, can I park in it outside these*

That's what I'm hoping...

The yellow line has paid /permit parking either side of it though with arrows pointing towards the yellow line on both sides, so I don't know if that applies outside the 08.00-19.00 hours

The ClamperMen just live around the corner from us though, so we're an easy target on their way into town...

Nicola


----------



## Guest128 (5 May 2009)

*Re: Single yellow line, no parking between 8.00-19.00, can I park in it outside these*

I doubt it applies outside those hours. Once it lists hours on it that what _usually_ to go by....


----------



## NicolaM (5 May 2009)

*Re: Single yellow line, no parking between 8.00-19.00, can I park in it outside these*

That's great if that's the case(fingers crossed..)

Nicola


----------



## demoivre (5 May 2009)

*Re: Single yellow line, no parking between 8.00-19.00, can I park in it outside these*



NicolaM said:


> That's great if that's the case(fingers crossed..)
> 
> Nicola



It is . See [broken link removed].


----------



## vandriver (5 May 2009)

*Re: Single yellow line, no parking between 8.00-19.00, can I park in it outside these*

You are free to park outside the posted hours.Check out the parking section of www.dublincity.ie


----------



## NicolaM (5 May 2009)

*Re: Single yellow line, no parking between 8.00-19.00, can I park in it outside these*

Thanks a million everyone,
You've made my day!

Nicola


----------



## vandriver (5 May 2009)

*Re: Single yellow line, no parking between 8.00-19.00, can I park in it outside these*

Hope no-one else on your street reads AAM!


----------



## NicolaM (5 May 2009)

*Re: Single yellow line, no parking between 8.00-19.00, can I park in it outside these*

Here's hoping...

Nicola


----------

